# Greene County N-Ext products



## Thor865

Seems to be a popular line of products up and coming on this forum. I personally have RGS, Air8, DThatch.

Just wanted to make this for people to discuss other products you've used in their lineup and what results you have seen.


----------



## kur1j

I've been seeing a lot of recommendations about it as well. Interested on air8 potentially, but waiting to see what @thegrassfactor and a few others recommend.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

I used the air8 and it seems the water does drain a littler quicker in my slow spot. I'm also waiting for the comparison results from Matt to see how this compares to an aerator. I'd prefer not to get beat up every year with that machine! Even if this does 70% of the effect of an aerator, I'd be satisfied. A lot easier to spray!!!


----------



## Killsocket

I just got the RGS, D-Thatch, Air-8, and Greene Effect yesterday. 
Sounds like Air-8 is a solid product from a few people who say they notice a difference, which is positive and I am hopeful the other products do well.


----------



## Wolverine

I've applied RGS twice now with great results. Good color and Lawn seems to hold moisture longer.


----------



## kur1j

What are the actual differences in the Air8, Dethatch, RGS, and the Humic12?


----------



## libertynugget

I couldn't hold out anymore, so I asked the wife to get it for me for father's day. I'm hopeful after seeing results from grass factor, gci turf, and others...
Daddy wants pretty grass for father's day (and has a bit longer road to hoe).


----------



## M311att

I hot the 4 pack this week. Does anyone know if you can spray all 4 at the same time.
RGS
Air8
Humic12
Microgreene


----------



## cnet24

Curious to see other's experiences as well. I have not really taken the time to research the products- anyone have a link? Or recommendation on what are must haves?


----------



## Killsocket

M311att said:


> I hot the 4 pack this week. Does anyone know if you can spray all 4 at the same time.
> RGS
> Air8
> Humic12
> Microgreene


I thought I read or heard on youtube (LCN or GCI?) that a combined 9 ounces of any product per gallon should be the limit.


----------



## Killsocket

cnet24 said:


> Curious to see other's experiences as well. I have not really taken the time to research the products- anyone have a link? Or recommendation on what are must haves?


http://www.greenecountyfert.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/N-Ext_Catalog_GreeneCountyFertilizerCo_2018.pdf

http://www.greenecountyfert.com/diy/


----------



## ryeguy

Why would I use humic12 if I could just get rgs, which has humic acid in it plus other stuff?

It just seems like there's so much overlap in this line of products in general.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I really wish they sold their products in one gallon separately. Instead of spending 100$ or more just to try a product.


----------



## BmetFerg

CenlaLowell said:


> I really wish they sold their products in one gallon separately. Instead of spending 100$ or more just to try a product.


Why not get the Bio-Stem pack? That is four 1 gallon jugs.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Is there a link to the bio stem pack


----------



## Ware

95mmrenegade said:


> Is there a link to the bio stem pack


Here it is on the @LawnCareNut website.


----------



## Kicker

M311att said:


> I hot the 4 pack this week. Does anyone know if you can spray all 4 at the same time.
> RGS
> Air8
> Humic12
> Microgreene


I would spray the microgreene separately. In my experience, there was a lot of clumping or slimy globs that built up when i added it in. It started to clog the filter on the backpack sprayer and I had to reach in and clean it off several times to be able to spray the entire tank.

I have not had any issues mixing RGS with Air-8 or RGS with Humic12


----------



## Mykle_thelawnguy

I have tried them and I have to admit I noticed my knockout rose tree which was almost dead pop back to life with major new growth in less than a week. That was 3oz of humic,air8, micro green, and rgs.


----------



## ShaneNC

Someone got a delivery yesterday! :mrgreen:



Picked mine up through the GCI Turf Academy store since he is a fellow NC'er. https://www.gciturfacademy.com/product/bio-stimulant-package/

Just waiting on sprayer to get here now.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

What's the application notes for summer when temps are 90+


----------



## ShaneNC

95mmrenegade said:


> What's the application notes for summer when temps are 90+


3oz/1000 on the RGS. Nothing special on the Humic, Air-8, and Microgreen


----------



## Budstl

ShaneNC said:


> 95mmrenegade said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the application notes for summer when temps are 90+
> 
> 
> 
> 3oz/1000 on the RGS. Nothing special on the Humic, Air-8, and Microgreen
Click to expand...

+1. I also believe microgreen can not be sprayed on dormant grass.


----------



## Killsocket

You can see all their labels and spec sheets and sds here:
http://www.greenecountyfert.com/home/all-products/

Almost all have not listed any heat restrictions on their labels from what I could see. 
I also heard you shouldn't spray microgreene on dormant grass, but that goes for about anything, no?


----------



## deeevo

Anyone know if you can still by direct from GCF as a DYI'er? I want to buy N-Ext Iron+ but it is not available from LCN.


----------



## BmetFerg

deeevo said:


> Anyone know if you can still by direct from GCF as a DYI'er? I want to buy N-Ext Iron+ but it is not available from LCN.


I've read a reply that if you are local you can buy direct.


----------



## Rucraz2

^also heard that directly from them. You can see if Pete Denny has any at GCI turf academy. He is the other supplier with Allyn (LCN).


----------



## Colonel K0rn

deeevo said:


> Anyone know if you can still by direct from GCF as a DYI'er? I want to buy N-Ext Iron+ but it is not available from LCN.


Yes, you can buy locally from GCF. I'm pretty sure they're drop-shipping for Allyn and Pete. I plan on driving up to Greensboro, GA to pick up my next batch so I don't have to pay $100+ for shipping.


----------



## Killsocket

Is anyone interested in their 18-0-1 Greene Punch product? Lawncology just released video saying 10-14 days before will be available.


----------



## social port

Well, I have now joined this group. Ordered this set from Prof. Pete and received it today.



Each jug is 2.5 gallons. I'm all in.

Why did I do it?

1. I'm not terribly knowledgeable about soil, but I know enough to know that mine could be a lot better. I've got the 'new construction soil.' Took out so many rocks last year. I want to do what I can to improve my soil. These products provide a convenient way to do that.
2. I'm not wild about running a core aerator twice a year. Aside from time, cost, and energy, I've had so many weeds and undesirable grasses in the yard over the past 2 years that I don't want seeds anywhere near the surface. Air-8 gives me a nice alternative -- a product still waiting for the jury, for sure -- but I am willing to experiment.
3. I was already using humic acid and kelp. If N-Ext offers a better product, then I want in on it.

Like some of you, I had questions about what made all of these products distinct when humic seems to be a major commonality. One can understandably wonder if many of these products do _nearly_ do the same thing. 
But I suppose that at some point, if you are looking for the perfect lawn, you just have to get out there and try novel things yourself. In this case, I was willing to risk trying these. And I'm pretty excited about it.

I plan to put about 5 oz/k of the AIR-8 down tomorrow. I'm hoping for 3 applications before overseeding this fall. And I'm really happy to be using a product that doesn't require irrigation!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Killsocket said:


> Is anyone interested in their 18-0-1 Greene Punch product? Lawncology just released video saying 10-14 days before will be available.


It's a solid product and I have been satisfied with the results for what it's labeled to do. Keep in mind, it's recommended to apply at 16 oz/M so it's not exactly inexpensive. Compared to other N sources, it's all relative to what you're willing to pay. That's why I've only used it a few times during my spoon-feeding regimen this year.

@social port congrats on your new products. If you've got a little bit of N that you can put out with it, it's touted to have a synergistic effect with the humic acid. I wouldn't be surprised if you get a little color pop with it. Be forewarned, it is dark stuff. Mix well, and use your screen when you fill your sprayer.


----------



## social port

Thanks for the tips, @Colonel K0rn . I am planning to do a strong app of the humic before seeding, followed by apps every time I put down N this fall.

I'm going to be using a hose-end sprayer for application. That is my go-to for products that are forgiving. After owning another brand, I bought an Ortho this year and like it much better.


----------



## CPA Nerd

I am considering the Air8/RGS combination pack. My clay soil is hard and compacted and I plan on seeding in the fall. I would like to do something to loosen it up to make it easier for me to rake/stir up the soil at seeding time.

Does this take the place of core aeration?

Goal #1 is to make the soil easier to work with in September when seeding. 
Goal #2 is to just generally soften my soil and make it more absorbent for nutrients and water and allow roots to go further.

I don't see core aeration helping with Goal #1 very much. Won't it just leave holes and turds and not make seeding any easier?


----------



## 95mmrenegade

When you guys are putting down Humic acid plus your nitrogen, are you putting granules out, then spraying followed by watering in?


----------



## Ahab1997

I am considering jumping on the N-Ext train, and I was originally planning on starting the Biostimulant plan for the 2019 growing season and using 2018 to get my proverbial ducks in a row.

Given that we're smack in the middle of growing season for Bermuda in Texas, does it make sense to start now? If so, what applications would I start with? Or should I continue to fix more systemic issues (weeds, turf health etc) in 2018?

Any advice would be most appreciated.


----------



## iFisch3224

Ahab1997 said:


> I am considering jumping on the N-Ext train, and I was originally planning on starting the Biostimulant plan for the 2019 growing season and using 2018 to get my proverbial ducks in a row.
> 
> Given that we're smack in the middle of growing season for Bermuda in Texas, does it make sense to start now? If so, what applications would I start with? Or should I continue to fix more systemic issues (weeds, turf health etc) in 2018?
> 
> Any advice would be most appreciated.


For the most part, the entire Bio-Stim line appears to be designed year around, and how I plan on using it on my FL lawn. I was in the same boat, but already seeing results. Dead/bare spots have slight new growth from St Aug sprigs moving in, and my water bill went down $35 in about 45 days, since my first application. I'm watering less, and noticing the lawn is responding better to long (with my sprinklers 1.5hr+ per zone [low pressure & few rotors] deep watering and I've been experimenting with one of John's most recent videos about watering during the afternoon.

During "droughts" 3+ days no rain, I'm intermediately sprinkling for 10min a zone to cool off the lawn between 4-5pm, then deep watering on my designated watering day, if the lawn needs it.

Here's a before/after - 2 applications of RGS/Humic12, 1 app of Air8 and Microgreen. (yes I'm still battling fungus from the neighbor's new sod install and the sprinklers are on 3x a day for what seems like forever)

Before:



After:



No fert in about 7 weeks now.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

CPA Nerd said:


> I am considering the Air8/RGS combination pack. My clay soil is hard and compacted and I plan on seeding in the fall. I would like to do something to loosen it up to make it easier for me to rake/stir up the soil at seeding time.
> 
> Does this take the place of core aeration?
> 
> Goal #1 is to make the soil easier to work with in September when seeding.
> Goal #2 is to just generally soften my soil and make it more absorbent for nutrients and water and allow roots to go further.
> 
> I don't see core aeration helping with Goal #1 very much. Won't it just leave holes and turds and not make seeding any easier?


FWIW, @thegrassfactor did a video in his back lot where he core aerated half of his lot and then sprayed AIR-8 on the other half. In an unofficial observation, he found that the side that had AIR-8 applied to it greened up quicker than the side that was core aerated. After complete green up, there was no discernible difference.

Regarding making the soil easier to work with in September, I can tell you that you're not going to get soil compaction cure overnight with any of the products, and there are people here that say it's not possible. I don't stand on either side of that, because frankly, I'm not educated enough in either discipline; I'm just a homeowner who has used the products and I'm satisfied with the results. My current condition of my lawn speaks for itself. I know how much water I've put on it, and what I'm doing to it weekly. My color retention is great, and my soil is getting "softer". Granted I don't have the best stuff to work with; I'd venture to say I have very little clay if any at all to work with.

Core aeration will leave holes for seeds to fall in and allow more direct application of water and holes for seeds to fall in when you overseed. So take that for what it is.

@iFisch3224 that's an amazing change in color. Nice results!

@Ahab1997, I'd recommend that you go with RGS at 3 oz/M if the temps are near 85°, and if you're going to apply, do it early in the AM, or late in the evening. The recommendations of the reduced rate are due to some customers experiencing tip burn on the plants. If you can tolerate it, spray away. I'd also recommend going with Humic 12 at whatever rate you're comfortable with. My rates have been at 9 oz/M, coupled with my foliar feedings of N at 0.25 #/M. You'll want to add some N when you're applying Humic 12, it's like having the J with a PB&J, it just works better that way.

@95mmrenegade it's probably a good idea to put the granules out first so you don't have a wet surface on the leaf tissue for them to stick to and possibly cause some tissue burn.

I hope this helps you guys with my experiences with the products. FWIW, I've found that an application of RGS + Humic 12 + FEature(once a month at 2 oz/M) has given me solid color response & retention for at least a month, with weekly spoon-feeding of N and bimonthly apps of RGS & Humic 12.


----------



## Ahab1997

Thanks for the info @iFisch3224 and @Colonel K0rn .

@iFisch3224 that turnaround is amazing. With ZERO fert. I swear this stuff borders on magical.

I'll probably wait for the 2,000 member drawing later today (c'mon @Ware pick me for the 4th prize!) and if I don't win, pull the trigger on the BioStim pack (and a battery powered sprayer from Sprayers Plus).


----------



## Killsocket

It's not magical, it's unicorn pee. &#128514;
https://youtu.be/pmKoNBzNT40


----------



## social port

@iFisch3224 I'm really impressed that you have St Aug slowly moving towards the dead and bare areas. How long have those areas been dead and/or bare? Also, have you used a humic product before going N ext?


----------



## Lawn_newbie

Killsocket said:


> It's not magical, it's unicorn pee. 😂


Far better than the alternative


----------



## Ahab1997

Can anyone give a quick rundown of the Soil Activator pack vs. the Bio Stimulator pack? What would be the intended use case of each pack? Trying to decide between the two (there may not be a wrong answer). I'm leaning Soil Activator, to get the De-Thatch jug in the set as well.


----------



## Paulsprimecuts

Humic acid is the real deal ... I use a lot of it .. not always green co. But the green co. Stuff is high quality and affordable and has a wide array applications you can't go wrong with it


----------



## iFisch3224

social port said:


> @iFisch3224 I'm really impressed that you have St Aug slowly moving towards the dead and bare areas. How long have those areas been dead and/or bare? Also, have you used a humic product before going N ext?


Since likely fall or so. It's been an on-going battle, as the larger spots, got bare, and I was going to fill in with plugs not too long ago, but after seeing John's video of St Aug sprigs starting to creep in after 9 or 10 days, figured I'd give these products a shot, and see if I can achieve similar results, or if this is all non-sense.

I've been very impressed to say the least.


----------



## iFisch3224

Ahab1997 said:


> Thanks for the info @iFisch3224 and @Colonel K0rn .
> 
> @iFisch3224 that turnaround is amazing. With ZERO fert. I swear this stuff borders on magical.
> 
> I'll probably wait for the 2,000 member drawing later today (c'mon @Ware pick me for the 4th prize!) and if I don't win, pull the trigger on the BioStim pack (and a battery powered sprayer from Sprayers Plus).


No photo editing, no BS. And trust me, when I say I am rather/very skeptical about almost everything and anything, anymore. In 2018 people make claims that products do not justify anymore, and it's hard to be a consumer. I am not guaranteeing any results, I'm simply trying to share my results on my lawn and thoughts about the product.


----------



## iFisch3224

Colonel K0rn said:


> @iFisch3224 that's an amazing change in color. Nice results!


Why, thank you sir! Still new, trying to figure out how to multi-quote and take advantage of the forums. :thumbup: 
Missed Matt's live show today, but I'll watch it later.


----------



## iFisch3224

Ahab1997 said:


> Can anyone give a quick rundown of the Soil Activator pack vs. the Bio Stimulator pack? What would be the intended use case of each pack? Trying to decide between the two (there may not be a wrong answer). I'm leaning Soil Activator, to get the De-Thatch jug in the set as well.


Soil Activator has D-Thatch & GreeNe Effect (7-0-0) whereas Bio Stim has *Humic 12* and *Micro Greene (0-0-2)* [micro nutrients]

I'd say if you need help repairing your lawn, go with the Bio Stim. :thumbup:

GreeNe Effect has 6% Iron with a little N for color boost/growth. Established healthier lawns - maybe go Soil Activator - lawns in need of repair - go Bio Stim.


----------



## Rucraz2

After using the bio package so far this yr I'm not sold that its doing any more than the kelp help recipe or blsc I've used in the past. Which costs maybe 1/4 of the price of this stuff. Its not magic in a bottle and its not going to turn your soil into gold overnight. Its a marathon not a race. In my mind so far it seems like "scotts" for the diy homeowner getting into kelp, humic and FAS recipes. I would love to see more facts of these claims from not deriving from a powder. Which im sure it did somewhere. Im not saying its not a bad product. Or its not going to help your lawn. I am saying Its just not going to do it overnight and you can make something very simular that will give you the same results at a far Less price.


----------



## Ahab1997

@Rucraz2 interesting points. Do you have a good source of information and/or the purchase of a more "DIY" solution for kelp/humic/FAS?

Sometimes sourcing and building your own "Unicorn Pee" is a viable option.


----------



## Killsocket

I agree. If you break down price though, doesn't an ounce of any product in a kit cost 21 cents. Is that high? I am honestly not even sure and really want to know.
Bio-Stim is $104 I think.
$104/4 gallons=$26 /128 ounces= .21 (rounded up).

I am not the best at math so correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## lawndog

You can make this yourself for much, much cheaper. You're basically paying for them to add the water for you.


----------



## iFisch3224

Rucraz2 said:


> After using the bio package so far this yr I'm not sold that its doing any more than the kelp help recipe or blsc I've used in the past. Which costs maybe 1/4 of the price of this stuff. Its not magic in a bottle and its not going to turn your soil into gold overnight. Its a marathon not a race. In my mind so far it seems like "scotts" for the diy homeowner getting into kelp, humic and FAS recipes. I would love to see more facts of these claims from not deriving from a powder. Which im sure it did somewhere. Im not saying its not a bad product. Or its not going to help your lawn. I am saying Its just not going to do it overnight and you can make something very simular that will give you the same results at a far Less price.


What is the recipe/products you were using previously?

What were your expectations of the products?

"I" understand this is multi-year process, and it isn't going to flip my lawn from neglected to fine turfgrass overnight. I'm still battling problems of my own, and not going to say I'm "sold" per say on the product, but for a small lawn like mine, the 1-gal set will last me an entire year and some, even applying every 4 weeks. The fact I am seeing *some* results is nice, but I understand this is a soil amendment and not going to give guaranteed growth from a NPK product. Instead, it's hopefully, bolstering the root systems and stimulating growth under the soil, which, ideally, is what I'd like, especially going into the hot summer months.


----------



## spinard

Just applied RGS + Air8 together for the first time yesterday. Went with 1/2 gal of RGS and 1/2 gal of Air8, diluted 50/50 with water, for my 12,000 sqft lawn (that's 5.33oz./1000sqft for those who like the math). So that's 2 gallons total to spray using a 32 oz. hose-end sprayer (at least 8 fill-ups). This stuff is messy and will stain, so be prepared if you're going to be doing a lot of mixing and pouring (protect your work area, wear bad clothes).

I had a terrible time with the stuff clogging the nozzle on my hose-end sprayer (an old Hudson), but I tried a different hose-end nozzle and that one clogged too. I noticed the spray would gradually turn from brown to clear. That means I was not getting even coverage, and had to try to estimate which parts got a lot vs. a little. What a pain.

I'm hoping for excellent results from these products, because if it's anything less, the mess and clogging is not worth it. Hopefully GCF addresses the clogging issues with product improvements, if they want to keep going after the DIY market. We don't have professional grade equipment like the pros.


----------



## jocoxVT

spinard said:


> I had a terrible time with the stuff clogging the nozzle on my hose-end sprayer (an old Hudson), but I tried a different hose-end nozzle and that one clogged too. I noticed the spray would gradually turn from brown to clear. That means I was not getting even coverage, and had to try to estimate which parts got a lot vs. a little. What a pain.


Do you think that at a 50/50 rate it was too thick? I am by no means seasoned or an expert but I ran 6 oz RGS and 10 oz Air-8 per 1,000 per gallon of water and didnt run into any clogging issues with the Ortho. Pretty sure they recommend a 5:1 dilution rate as well, probably to help combat clogging.


----------



## slomo

lawndog said:


> You can make this yourself for much, much cheaper. You're basically paying for them to add the water for you.


Been saying this for a while now, nobody listens. Just keep paying the inflated price for water and to ship that water. Look at Air8, 90 plus percent water. Rest of the N-Ext product line is the same. Crickets....................

slomo


----------



## Killsocket

Just how cheap can you get and make your own product? I don't understand. Is 20 cents an ounce that much?

Doesn't RGS come down to roughly 20-25 cents an ounce from almost any bundle offered? RGS 5 gallon is $115. That's 17 cents an ounce. OR is my math wrong (it may very well be).

I'm not arguing, I am just curious. Is that a high cost for a product like this?


----------



## spinard

jocoxVT said:


> spinard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a terrible time with the stuff clogging the nozzle on my hose-end sprayer (an old Hudson), but I tried a different hose-end nozzle and that one clogged too. I noticed the spray would gradually turn from brown to clear. That means I was not getting even coverage, and had to try to estimate which parts got a lot vs. a little. What a pain.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that at a 50/50 rate it was too thick? I am by no means seasoned or an expert but I ran 6 oz RGS and 10 oz Air-8 per 1,000 per gallon of water and didnt run into any clogging issues with the Ortho. Pretty sure they recommend a 5:1 dilution rate as well, probably to help combat clogging.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. I'm no expert either, still trying to figure this out. I definitely will get a new sprayer for next time.

But I hope more dilution before the sprayer  is not the answer. Can you imagine diluting 1 gal of product at 5:1? That's 6 gals, and would require filling up the Ortho at least 24 times! 

I'm no chemist, but my guess is that there are "gummy bits" that are collecting together and eventually restricting flow. I did shake the bottles vigorously before pouring too.


----------



## jocoxVT

You set the ortho to your preferred dilution rate. Someone can correct me if I am wrong, but for instance, I put the 32 ounces in mine ortho and set it to 3 ounces per gallon, that meant, in a minute, 6 ounces of product came out as it pushes out 2 gallons per minute. There are a few videos on youtube of John from GCF, Pete from GCI, and Allyn from the LCN explaining the use of the hose end sprayer with the product.


----------



## adgattoni

Killsocket said:


> Just how cheap can you get and make your own product? I don't understand. Is 20 cents an ounce that much?
> 
> Doesn't RGS come down to roughly 20-25 cents an ounce from almost any bundle offered? RGS 5 gallon is $115. That's 17 cents an ounce. OR is my math wrong (it may very well be).
> 
> I'm not arguing, I am just curious. Is that a high cost for a product like this?


Here's what I've been working on lately:


----------



## CPA Nerd

I would like to try the N-Ext Bio Stimulator pack.

How much, how often do I apply?

I was thinking 3 oz of each product per 1,000 square feet, all mixed together, twice a year for starters. Once in Spring and once in Fall.

Is this reasonable?


----------



## ryeguy

CPA Nerd said:


> I would like to try the N-Ext Bio Stimulator pack.
> 
> How much, how often do I apply?
> 
> I was thinking 3 oz of each product per 1,000 square feet, all mixed together, twice a year for starters. Once in Spring and once in Fall.
> 
> Is this reasonable?


The pack comes with application instructions. The dosage you suggested is below the recommended dose. The DIY instructions say to do each product at 3oz/1k every month. If you want to do less applications, do the max of the label rate which is 2-3x that (check the label on each bottle; each product has its own app rate).


----------



## Killsocket

Per prouct labels:
RGS: Min. 3 ounces per 1000\ Max 6 ounces per 1000. 
Air-8: Min. 6 ounces per 1000 \ Max 9 ounces per 1000.
Humic12: For Turf apply 3-9 ounces per 1000. 
MicroGreene: 1-2 gallon per acre. :dunno: That's too much math for me.

I ran Microgreene twice with other stuff. Once at 6 ounces and once at 8 ounces.


----------



## ryeguy

Thanks for posting the label rates. Here's the monthly application instructions I was referring to, which has you running 3oz/mo/product.

It actually says this is the preferred method, but the obvious downside is you have to do it 2x a month (it recommends not doing all 4 at once, but in pairs). So doing the label rate twice a year might be a good alternative if you don't want to be out in the yard that much.


----------



## Bradymco11

I ordered the RGS/Air8 combo to help loosen the soil in my lawn. Can I also use these products in the soil around my plants/shrubs? If so do I just spray it directly on the soil surrounding the shrub at around the same rate as the lawn?


----------



## TrialAndError

ryeguy said:


> Thanks for posting the label rates. Here's the monthly application instructions I was referring to, which has you running 3oz/mo/product.
> 
> It actually says this is the preferred method, but the obvious downside is you have to do it 2x a month (it recommends not doing all 4 at once, but in pairs). So doing the label rate twice a year might be a good alternative if you don't want to be out in the yard that much.


I mix 3oz of Air-8 and 3oz of Humic12 / 1000 sq ft without surfactant and spray (soil application). Then I mix 3oz MicroGreene and 3oz RGS /1000 sq ft with GCI natural adjuvant and spray (foliage application) In that order on the same day. I have not watered it in. I plan on doing this once per month. Starting next spring, I think i'm going to mix the 7-0-0 Greeneffect at 3oz / 1000 sq ft monthly with the MicroGreene and RGS. This along with bag rate of milorganite on the holiday schedule. Not sure if this is a good plan, but I'm going to try it. That is until i can get my hands on some Carbon-X.


----------



## Mowjobs1

Hi y'all. I have been using GCF products since 6/25/18 (basically not that long at all). My short time experience says it's just okay but I'm going to stick with it. I knew going in with this product It was a long term - multi year deal. Some you tube experts believe in it and I'm not expert so who am i to judge. I do have some weak soil spots throughout my yard from the grading work from the pool. The compaction and soil type in these spots basically had no befit from the limited use of the gcf products. I still chose to core aerate my entire lawn last week and added top soil. On these bad slots I actually made 5 passes and went very heavy with top soil. The goal is to manually replace / improve the bad soil. I enjoy the activity of spraying and working on my lawn. I do NOT enjoy walking behind an aerator one bit. If these products can decrease or completely eliminate the aeration step in a year or two then sign me up. Worth every penny if it works. And learning experience if it does not. On a side note to the actual spraying: I will be purchasing gci's Spray nozzle. 8ft spray pattern sounds way more consistent than my waving the wand around like im doing now. And I believe in one product at a time. All in same day fine. But one good dose per backpack full of each product because of the clogging. If you think carrying a 4 gallon back pack sprayer sounds terrible, try having to empty it into a 5 gallon bucket, unclogging sprayer, sprayer tips, and end up adding half the product back in the sprayer balancing with water when you could have just single orodict applied at full rate to start with. Those are my thoughts. Good luck all


----------



## 95mmrenegade

My 5 month test tells me it works. You may not see the change under the canopy but it it happening.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I collected 2.45" of rainfall into my gauge yesterday and overnight. This is what my front and backyards looked like this afternoon.




For those of you familiar with my yard, if I got 0.5" of rain, my back yard (the picture with the pile)would be underwater up to my ankles. It was dry. I also have drained off a lot of the water from the pool while clearing up an algae problem. No standing water.

With Hurricane Michael coming, they're calling for 2-4" of rain overnight. I'll be really surprised if I don't have standing water if we get that much rain.

If this isn't proof that adding Air-8 doesn't help with water infiltration in crappy soil, I don't know what is.


----------



## Spammage

Colonel K0rn said:


> I collected 2.45" of rainfall into my gauge yesterday and overnight. This is what my front and backyards looked like this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you familiar with my yard, if I got 0.5" of rain, my back yard (the picture with the pile)would be underwater up to my ankles. It was dry. I also have drained off a lot of the water from the pool while clearing up an algae problem. No standing water.
> 
> With Hurricane Michael coming, they're calling for 2-4" of rain overnight. I'll be really surprised if I don't have standing water if we get that much rain.
> 
> If this isn't proof that adding Air-8 doesn't help with water infiltration in crappy soil, I don't know what is.


 :thumbup: That is an impressive endorsement. Please let us know what you get overnight and post another pic tomorrow.


----------



## Matthew_73

What is the most effective way to apply D-thatch... Ortho or battery sprayer... I saw a video they applied with battery and let it bake on the ground and then water it in...


----------



## coloradoguy

I just ordered the Bio-Stim pack as well. Found the following YouTube vids very helpful on explaining the products, addressing mixing the products and other items: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr54qLRZkdc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_8Bu5kYFSU


----------

